# Isn't 8 weeks too young to sell a puppy?



## Kellymarie65 (Dec 13, 2015)

I was looking at puppies for sale and this one breeder says the puppies are ready at 8 week? This seems kind of young. (tinastinydarlings) ?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

It depends on the breed, but assuming you are referring to maltese they are supposed to be kept with their litter till 12 weeks.

So yes, you are right. It's a huge red flag that this is not a responsible breeder.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*IMHO because I have dealt with a heartbreaking case in the past, 6 things stand out to me as red flags. 
1. she ships the puppy, most good breeders would want to meet the person at least once (although some good breeders might ship?)
2. she has several breeds she reproduces
3. they are supposed to be kept until they are 12 weeks old
4. there are no parent pictures (even though people could post and lie about that/which would be fraud)
5. look at the first maltese puppy for sale (not talking about the dirt bc any dog can get messy) but look at it's fur I might be totally wrong about this but it looks like something is wrong like hair is falling out
6. right after I saw that I saw it's incredibly low price maybe she is ok with SELLING a sick maltese
I'll leave it at that and I didn't even go through the whole site or check if she gets their health check done before selling puppies. *


----------



## Kellymarie65 (Dec 13, 2015)

Okay thanks, I thought that was young.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think that strictly speaking under the law, 8 weeks is the minimum age. But for our toy and other small breeds, it's definitely not responsible!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please look at the threads in our Breeders Forum (towards the bottom of the list of forums) for red flags and what to look for in a breeder.

No responsible, ethical Maltese (or toy breed, for that matter) breeder will release the dogs before 12 weeks of age.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

That is a very troublesome site. In Florida it is unlawful to sell a puppy before 12 weeks.


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Have you gone to the AMA website and tried to find reputable Maltese Breeders? This is not one of them. SisseeLou came to us at 9 weeks (again, she was given to us) and she had a LOT of issues because of it. Improper weaning, she could not maintain her own body heat well and was always cold, digestive issues etc.....our very first Vet's visit with her cost over $750 because of all the problems she was having. Please, don't be in such a hurry to find a puppy that you do not choose wisely. There ARE good, ethical, reputable Breeders out there..... you just have to do your homework and find one that you are comfortable with, one that loves their dogs and takes excellent care of the parents AND the puppies.......a Breeder that is trying hard to strengthen and improve the line and shows their dogs. They ARE out there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely not an ethical breeder, possibly even a broker. When I see pictures of puppies with price tags, I don't give that puppy seller a second thought....except to wish to put them out of business.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Stay away, bad news. Google that site and read reviews.


----------

